# Problema "Heat-Run" en Tv Daewoo DTH - 20V5



## repercha (Sep 8, 2017)

Muy buenas, es una tele vieja que estaba andando bien, pero salió con el ese error. Según me dicen que es un problema de memoria. Dejo una imagen adjunta para que se vea el problema "HEAT-RUN".


----------



## flaco-urbano (Sep 9, 2017)

Sí, reemplaza la memoria y con eso ya no estaría más ese texto en pantalla.


----------



## dantonio (Sep 9, 2017)

Aquí tienes los datos correctos de la memoria de este aparato, te sugiero emplearlos
para cargarlos en otra memoria vacía similar a la original.
Saludos.


----------



## repercha (Sep 9, 2017)

Gracias por tomarce el tiempo en responder. Si en caso de comprar una memoria virgen y colocarla sin grabarla, por que no tengo para hacerlo, podria funcionar ? Y en caso de que no sea asi despues pagar para que me la graben con el archivo que adjuntaron.


----------



## dantonio (Sep 9, 2017)

En este caso creo que debes colocar la memoria con los datos previamente grabados.


----------



## repercha (Sep 10, 2017)

Hola, comento como me esta llendo. 
Compré la memoria 20 $ arg y me dijo que ese modelo no es necesario grabarla, el micro solo se encarga.
La coloque y esto es lo q pasa.
- el volumen es muy bajo, para aumentar se tiene que apretar repetidamente no manteniedo presionado.
- algunos canales estan blanco y negro.
- salia una leyenda que decia sistema auto ahora ya no sale.
Puede ser que todo se solucione cargando los datos a la memoria? Yo quise pagar pero parece que era tarde y no tenian ganas de hacerlo parece.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 10, 2017)

Que memoria utiliza ese tv ,,una 93c56 ???,seguro que lleva el chasis Cm003 .???




Saludos.


----------



## dantonio (Sep 10, 2017)

Los datos enviados con anterioridad se encontraban instalados en 
una memoria 24LC04.


----------



## repercha (Sep 10, 2017)

Si, es una 24LC04B y en la placa del tv dice CM-003N.

Lo que voy a hacer es ir mañana a que me borren los datos de la memoria que cargo el tv y grabar con los datos que me paso dantonio.


----------



## moonwalker (Sep 11, 2017)

Hola repercha; aunque éstos Tv de Daewoo viejos del chasis CN no es crítico tener la memoria EEPROM grabada con sus respectivos datos originales (he puesto memorias virgenes y no ha habido problemas) es preferible que en tu caso como dicen los colegas arriba de que pongas la memoria EEPROM con sus datos. Ahora te pregunto: El audio era normal con la otra EEPROM?


----------



## sergiot (Sep 11, 2017)

creo que entrando al modo service se podía modificar para quitar la leyenda heat run, sin cambiar la memoria


----------



## repercha (Sep 11, 2017)

Si, no tenia problema en audio estaba funcionando bien.

Mantenia presionado el vol+ y aumentaba, ahora tengo que estar pulsando vol+ vol+ vol+ ... hasta llegar al maximo y aun asi se escucha bajo, lo raro que la estatica suena fuerte.



sergiot dijo:


> creo que entrando al modo service se podía modificar para quitar la leyenda heat run, sin cambiar la memoria



Decime como se hace, igual tengo la otra memoria y le puse un zocalo para no estar desoldando, no me va costar nada intentar.

Hola amigos, la verdad que tengo mala suerte, paso a contar. Se me sumo otro problema y estoy peor que cuando me los dieron al tv. 

Ya hice que grabaran la memoria con los datos, cuando la coloco el tv no enciende para nada ni siquiera con la otra memo que saque primero, lo único que se prende el led piloto pero como que no tiene fuerza para encender el tubo.


----------



## moonwalker (Sep 15, 2017)

Hola repercha...debes tener alguna pista unida con estaño por allí que provoca error. Te sugiero de que limoies toda la tarjeta especialmente la parte donde soldaste la memoria EEPROM.. Yo uso thinner con excelentes resultados sin embargo hay mejores solventes... Limpia el circuito e intenta encender.


----------

